# urgent please hellp CAR STRANDED



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

when i put my key in it goes all the way in but absolutely will not turn. so i need opinions on what it could be before i call a tow truck. the only two things i can think of is either the tumbler is broke or the security system locked it up.....help please


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Have you tried turning the steering wheel while turning the key.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

If not try disconnecting the battery.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

steering wheel or lock are the only things i know of too


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

I once had issues with a Key that was made and wasn't cut all the way so u had to put it all the way in and then slightly pull it out in order for it to start. And by slightly out i mean like a millimeter or so.


----------



## sampsonite (Sep 16, 2008)

its not the steering wheel and i have not tried disconnecting the battery but ive heard that a lot of people have had trouble with the key being hard to turn and eventually seising up and having to get it replaced so looks like im probably guna have to have i towed hopefully parts arn't to expensice although thats pry unlikely


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you can always try fixing it yourself...
LS1GTO.com Forums - How to: Ignition Cylinder removal and disassembly w/ pics!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It's easy to do, I found out how to do it by taking it apart and a service manual. If your good with a screwdriver and a small allen key you can take it apart. I had the same problem with mine kept binding on me took it to the dearlership and they were clueless. I didn't do any of the grinding, it wasn't that bad. But what I did notice was the lack of lube around and behind the cylinder. I took it apart cleaned it up good greased it up with all purpose high temp grease and it has work better than new with no problems.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

would a PB blaster type lube help prevent this seizing ?


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

My ignition locked up too. I can't even get the key to the on position so i will have to have a locksmith replace the cylinder and recalibrate the key for $140. I just ordered the part today anyone know how long it could take for delivery? fyi the lock cylinder was bout $33 at gmpartsdepartment.com


----------



## brent2888 (May 14, 2009)

Dont use PB blaster on it if you are going to spray anything in an area like that use a silicon spray (WD-40 or someting similar) BP blaster doesnt work for things like locks or door hinges as its a penetrating spray not a lubricant.


----------



## MrGrandNational (Jul 12, 2006)

Didn't think WD-40 was a lubricant either. Doesn't it stand for Water Displacement -formula 40? sorry to go off topic...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

WD40 will collect lint, dust, and dirt and in time could cause a gummy build up. The best lubricant to use in there is graphite. You can get it in powdered form, or spray. The graphite is a dry lubricant that bonds to the metal causing a slick surface reducing friction. The failures associated with the locking issue is not a lubrication issue, there is a mechanical breakdown internally.


----------

